# Offline installation of ports/packages



## orlonth (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi,
I'm new to freebsd (debian user), and did some searching on the possibility of offline package/port installation, but didn't find a straightforward answer.

In debian I can download the dvd images that contain all the packages for the stable release. And use these iso's to install packages with the package manager without the need for an internet connection. (really strict proxy policy over here)

How is the same thing achieved in freebsd? The installation dvd doesn't hold that many packages, so an attempt to install several uncommon packages/ports requires internet connection..

Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 22, 2009)

solution: dvd1 {it probably have all or at least most apps}


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2009)

The DVD will contain packages made at the time of the release. They tend to get old after a while. There is no -stable cd/DVD.

This basically means you need to download them yourself and burn to a cd/dvd.

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/ (For i386)


----------



## sashi (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been buying a dvd-9 from a online bookstore (lob.de), which contained (almost) *all* of the ports as binary packages.
Unfortunately, they don't sell it anymore since fBSD 7.0.

Is there something similar, where I can buy the contents of: 
ftp://ftp3.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/8.0-RELEASE/packages/

on a DVD ?

Does the freebsdmall.com's DVD contain al this ?  

sashi


----------

